# Bikepacking in Alberta



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm an experienced cyclist, fat biker, road biker, cyclocrosser etc and I have just invested a lot of money on a rackless set up on my Fatback to do bikepacking using Revelate Design and Porcelain Rocket bags. Bike packing is something I have always wanted to try.

I have a few days next week to do a one or two night trip to try out all the kit, see whats what and how it all works together. I live between Calgary and Canmore and wondered if anyone had any good areas to go that aren't too far away and would be a great test area for me and bike?

I don't see a lot of posts on here for Alberta. I'm even willing to go into the Kootenays in BC if need be. I'd like a trip that isn't too back country.

Love to hear your suggestions. Thanks

Rich


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

KANANASKIS! Prime Bikepacking terrain. Tonnes of information online too. You have some of the best stuff in Canada right out your front door. Awesome!

Little Elbow - Information & Facilities - Trails
Kananaskis Country - Information & Facilities - Trails
Elbow Loop: Kananaskis, Alberta, Canada | bikepirate

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

The Canadian portion of the Great Divide Ride starts in the parking lot of the Banff Springs Hotel. You could easily do and out and back.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know what the regulations are for camping in the area, but you could ride out along Lake Minnewanka and stealth camp and then come back for a quick overnighter to test the waters. My recollection of that trail is that it would be a reasonable ride with enough challenges to help you shake out your setup.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is a K-country bikepacking trip report to provide some inspiration/ideas.

Sheep Valley Bikepacking Trip | Keek & Colin


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys I will checks out the routes you've suggested. Being alone I hope the bears stay away! 

Rich


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

thesilversurfer said:


> Thanks guys I will checks out the routes you've suggested. Being alone I hope the bears stay away!
> 
> Rich


I've done lots of solo bike camping in that area with zero bear encounters at camp in over 15yrs. Just keep your camp clean and store you food away from your tent.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Vik. I regularly read your blog and sometimes I'm in your neck of the woods in Victoria. I rode all of the Tofino beaches last year on my fatbike and cross biked the Galloping Goose. Never know we might meet on the trail some day.

Be safe


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

thesilversurfer said:


> Thanks Vik. I regularly read your blog and sometimes I'm in your neck of the woods in Victoria. I rode all of the Tofino beaches last year on my fatbike and cross biked the Galloping Goose. Never know we might meet on the trail some day.
> 
> Be safe


For sure drop me a line next time you are in Victoria. First beer is on me!


----------

